# Instalka z drugim systemem.

## gg-fan

Witam,

Proszę o pomoc w zainstalowaniu gentoo z LiveDVD 12.1 gdzie mam już zainstalowany win 7. 

Wyświetlam już po odpaleniu z dvd: fdisk /dev/sda  i 'p'. 

Device___Boot__Start______END_______Blocks_____Id__System 

/dev/sda1__*___63_________147493764__73746351___7__HPFS/NTFS/exFAT 

/dev/sda2______147493764__281812229__67159732+__7__HPFS/NTFS/exFAT 

/dev/sda3______281812992__424904703__71545856___7__HPFS/NTFS/exFAT 

Chcę zainstalować równolegle tak linuxa aby przy uruchamianiu windows był wybór systemu. Jak powinienem utworzyć w linuksie  Boot partition, Swap partition, Root partition aby móc dalej zacząć dalej tworzyć system plików tak jak to jest napisane w handbook?

Sda1 -> Boot Windows 7__ (Disk C) 70,33 BG 

Sda2 -> Windows 7 __ (Disk D) 64,05 GB 

Sda3 -> Windows 7 __ (Disk E) 68.1 GB 

Windows 7 (Disk F) 30.1 GB -> Tą partycję widać w Windowsie tu wyżej (fdisk /dev/sda  i 'p'. ) jej nie ma i ją bym chciał podzielić i na niej zainstalować linuxa.

----------

## sebas86

O ile nie masz zabytkowego komputera, boot partycja nie jest potrzebna. Co do podziału dysku, to dosyć proste - usuwasz jedną, starą partycje w jej miejsce tworzysz nową, a jeśli nie chcesz SWAP to wystarczy zmienić jej typ i sformatować nawet na szybko. Do tego celu możesz użyć programu cfdisk (z konsoli) lub Parted (GParted jest nakładką). Pierwszy program znajdziesz praktycznie na każdym livecd, drugi jest też coraz częściej dołączany ale najpewniej będzie po prostu ściągnąć jakieś Ubuntu lub LiveCD z tej strony: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/.

A tak w sumie to wszystko z tego co pamiętam opisywała dokumentacja, więc problemu nie będzie.  :Wink: 

----------

## gg-fan

Odpaliłem cfdisk i:

mam sda1, sda2, sda3, Free Space 32GB i klikam NEW\Primary\4100MB\Beginning\Type=82 czyli Linux swap, Solaris\Write.

I teraz mam sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 oraz Unusable 2800MB i tego już nie mogę wykorzystać. Dlaczego? Nie powinno być Free Space nadal aby zrobić z tego partycję głowną?

Tak samo jest kiedy robię: NEW\Primary\4100MB\End\Type=82 czyli Linux swap, Solaris\Write.

----------

## sebas86

Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta, możesz utworzyć tylko cztery partycje podstawowe. Jeśli chcesz więcej tworzysz jedną rozszerzoną a na niej już praktycznie do woli sobie dzielisz jak chcesz.

Poza tym powinieneś użyć typu 83 pod system plików na system, 82 jak sam napisałeś jest pod SWAP.

----------

## gg-fan

Ok jest lepiej tzn. zrobiłem sda5 logical z typem linux oraz sda6 logical z typem Linux swap /solaris. 

przez fdisk /dev/sda p widze trochę więcej bo: sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 extended - tej cfdisk nie widzi - czemu?, sda5,sda6

czyli moge przejść do dalszych działań z handbooka a mianowicie do zakładania systemu plików na partycjach

czy swap jest sda6 po partycji sda5? nie powinien być jako sda5 a sda6 typ Linux ? czy to ma jakieś znaczenie ?

----------

## sebas86

Generalnie wszystko o co pytałeś do tej pory znajduje się w podręczniku: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4.

Kolejność partycji ma znaczenie, jeśli używasz klasycznego napędu talerzowego. Praktycznie jednak ciężko umieścić tą partycję tak aby znajdowała się na zewnętrznym obszarze fizycznych talerzy więc musisz sam sprawdzić, która opcja jest szybsza. Jednak jeśli problem sprawia Ci utworzenie partycji, odpuść sobie na ten czas, optymalizacją możesz bawić się później jak uda Ci się postawić system, tym bardziej, że zyski i tak mogą być bardzo mikre.

----------

## gg-fan

Witam,

instaluje dalej gentoo i mam nastepujący problem. Stage3 udało mi się pobrac bez kłopotu i rozpakować. Natomiast z portage jak poniżej jest coś nie tak:

Nie pogę pobrać mimo poprawnego połączenia i awaiting response  200 OK  portage z http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/snapshots/portage-20120918.tar.bz2

portage-20120918.tar.bz2 (input/output error)

Cannot write to portage-20120918.tar.bz2 (input/output error)

ps. W sprawdziłem poprawność linku w windows, i plik zapisz z linka zaczyna sie pobierać bez problemu.

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli masz kolejny problem warto zakładać kolejny wątek.

Opis mówi wszystko "input/output error", prawdopodobnie zapisujesz nie na dysku, na którym instalujesz a na podmontowanym obrazie LiveCD. Zwracaj uwagę na katalog aktualny. Opis w dokumentacji także powinien być pomocny bo wszystkie komendy są tak opisane aby aktualny katalog był ustalony wcześniej albo mógł być dowolny.

----------

## gg-fan

Okej będę miał na uwadze zakładanie nowych wątków jednak ten jeszcze podciągam pod ten ponieważ tu mam opisane dokładnie jak podzieliłem dyski i co robiłem po kolei. 

Wiem o co Ci chodzi. Jak pobierałem stage'a byłem w -> Gentoo-2012 gentoo # wget ...

Przez polecenie # cd /mnt/gentoo

Z portage wydaje mi się, że również, sprawdzę tą wskazówkę czy jednak nie przeskoczyło mi to w jakiś dziwne miejsce   :Wink:  . Dzięki.

----------

